# Lesertest: Vier Headsets von Steelseries



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2010)

*Testet und behaltet eines von vier Steelseries-Headsets!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Steelseries *die Chance dazu: Vier PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das Headset 7H zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Headsets aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test eines Steelseries-Headsets verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Headsets und mehrere Headsets/Kopfhörer zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Headsets haben und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 05.12.2010. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Mittwoch, dem 3.11., um 18 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## domi-germany (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Steelseries 7H Headset.
Ich erfülle natürlich alle oben genannten Herrausforderungen und würde diese Chance gerne mal nutzen 
Zum Vergleich würde ich ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset, ein herrkömliches Heimkinosystem von Sony und ein Sennheiser in-ear kopfhörer nutzen.
Soundkarten : wäre einmal eine X-Fi extreme Music sowie die onboard Karte des Mainboards 
Ich höre gerne Musik, gucke gerne Filme und spiele auch gerne Games mit dem Headset, dadurch hat man ein relativ großes Vergleichsspektrum an verschiedenen Anwendugsbieten.
Fotos würde ich mit einer normalen Digicam machen.

Würde mich auf positive Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Moin,

dafür bewerb ich mich auch mal 

Ich verwende jetzt seid einem Monat ein GH-20 von Saitek, mit dem ich -abgesehen vom Tragekomfort- sehr zufrieden bin.
 Mich persönlich interessiert es, wie sich so ein "besseres Modell" dagegen schlägt.

Also würde ich das Steelseries 7H gegen das Saitek GH20 antreten lassen.

Die Klangqualität würde ich mit folgenden Dingen testen:
-Spiele (dazu gehören: Rollenspiele wie Oblivion und World of Warcraft, Shooter wie Crysis und Stalker SoC, Rennspiele wie Racedriver Grid)

-Musik (viele Musikstile vorhanden, sogar Klassik, Rock, Pop, Techno, House, Trance, ich höre halt was mir gefällt und habe keinen festen Stil den ich mögen muss)

-DVD-Filme (hab nur Herr der Ringe da, werde mir andere ausborgen)

- Xbox (werde es auch an meiner Xbox 1 testen und schauen wie es dort klingt)


Die Sprachqualität würde ich mit folgendem testen:
- Teamspeak 3 (verschiedene Server z.B. Star Trek Online und World of Warcraft)

- Skype (Anruf beim Audiotestservice sowie Telefonate zu Usern und "Hausanschlüssen")

Ich werde im TS die Headsets wechseln und auch hinterfragen mit welchem Headset meine Stimme klarer und deutlicher rüberkommt. 

Die Audiotests am PC werden von meiner Soundblaster Audigy Value übernommen und werden natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung darstellen.
Für die Bilder steht mir meine treue 12MP-Kompaktkamera von Medion zur Seite, welche schon das ein oder andere hübsche Hardwarefoto, wie zum Beispiel meinen Avatar, gemacht hat 

Ich freue mich wenn ich ausgewählt werde und falls nicht freu ich mich halt auf die Tests der anderen 

Grüße


----------



## Maverick306 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls als Tester für das Steelseries 7H Headset. 
Die geforderten Herausforderungen erfülle ich und würde diese gelegenheit gerne nutzen.
Zum vergleichen habe ich ein Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 , ein Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 und AKG 315 In-ear Kopfhöhrer. Als Soundkarte würde ich meine ASUS Xonar Essence ST benutzen sowie die Onboard Soundkarte meines ASUS P5Q Pro.

Zum testen würde ich verschiedene Musikstücke, BluRay und DVD Filme sowie Spiele benutzen.
Für Fotos steht mir eine 12 Megapixel kamera zur Verfügung.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Maurice Mierau


----------



## Smiler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Team ^^

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne als Tester bewerben.
Warum ich denke das ich dafür geeignet bin? Nun, ich spiele die meiste Zeit online im Team. Sowohl Shooter als auch RPG und anderes. Daher bin ich meistens im TS³ oder Skype, um mich mit meinem Teammitgliedern zu verständigen. Darum habe ich mir auch schon früher Hochwertige/Teure Headsets geleistet. Momentan habe ich das Medusa NX 5.1 von Speedlink, nicht unbedingt ein "Markenheadset", aber trotzdem etwas höhere Preisklasse (Damals 70€).
Aber ich nutze das Headset auch zum Musik hören oder Filme schaun.

Im Test werde ich auf Tragekomfort (Vorallem bei langem Tragen, bis zu 12 Stunden am Stück) und Handhabung eingehen. Natürlich auch auf die Transportabilität, denn ich pendle oft zwischen zwei Wohnungen hin und her.
Natürlich werde ich auch auf den Klang eingehen, sowohl beim Musik hören, Filme schauen als auch beim Spielen. Beim Spielen werde ich vorallem auf das "Räumliche Hören" eingehen. Dies war für mich der Grund, mir ein 5.1 Headset zu holen. Den Gegner Hören ist eine Sache, aber woher er kommt ist noch wichtiger . 
Das "Verhalten" bei Umgebungsgeräuschen wird ebenfalls Thema sein und ei einem Headset darf natürlich auch die Bewertung des Mikrofons nicht fehlen.
Alle Ergebnisse werden natürlich mit meinem jetzigen Headset verglichen und verständlich dargestellt. Damit habe ich in sofern Erfahrung, dass ich bei meinem Studium oft Projekte vorstellen muss.

Sollte das Headset noch am 5.11. bei mir eintreffen, wird es auch gleich auf einer LAN Party getestet.

Ich bedanke mich für das Lesen meiner Bewerbung und hoffe ihr findet die passenden Tester.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco.


----------



## nulchking (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallöle,
möchte mich nun auch mal zu einem Lesertest bewerben.
Bin im Moment in der Gymnasialen Oberstufe, da sollte das schreiben eines Artikels eigentlich kein Problem darstellen 
Um die Installation des Headsets mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen viellecht verwechsele ich mal die Stecker aber das dürfte ja schnell auffallen 
Fotos dürften auch weniger das Problem sein im Notfall steht mir noch Photoshop zur Seite 

Zum Vergleich hätte ich den damaligen P/L Sieger, das Sharkoon RUSH hier.
Mich würde halt interessieren wie sehr die Soundqualität sich unterscheidet in den 2 Preisklassen. Die beiden Headsets würden von mir auf Film-, Musik-, und Gaming - "Leistung" getestet werden.
Befeuert würde das ganze von meinem Onboardsound bzw meinem Fernseher an welchem ich die Filmmusik testen würde.


Wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## Sir Schlemmelot (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Steelseries 7H Headsets bewerben. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 gesammelt  und könnte daher das Headset damit vergleichen. Der Tragekomfort des Speedlink Medusas hat mir nicht besonders gefallen. Daher bin ich wieder auf normale Lautsprecher umgestiegen. Dies empfinde ich als angenehmer. Im Test könnte ich überprüfen ob Spieler, die lieber Lautsprecher verwenden das Steelseries 7H Headset kaufen sollen. Ich würde dabei das Headset u.a. bei der Film- und Musikwiedergabe sowie mit verschiedenen Spielen testen. 
Die gewünschten Anforderungen werden von mir erfüllt. Außerdem steht mir eine Digitalkamera für die Photos zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatwaffe (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo PCGH Crew !

Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne auf euren Lesertest der Steelseries Headsets bewerben.

Bin 26 Jahre alt, Student und dürfte neben der Zeit ^^ auch der deutschen Sprache in genüge mächtig sein, um einen vernünftigen Test zu schreiben.

Folgende Hardware steht mir zur Verfügung:

*Soundkarten:*

Onboard: Realtek ALC 888
Karte:     Asus Xonar DX

*Kophörer:* 

Speed Link Medusa 5.1
                   bazoo 5.1 Gaming Headset

Ich würde das Headset mit folgenden Anwendungen, Spielen, Filmen und Musik testen:

*Anwendungen:* 

Skype
                       Teamspeak

*Spiele:* 

Battlefield Bad Company 2
             F1 2010
             Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
             Dead Space
             Fallout New Vegas

*Filme: 

*Matrix
            Batman Begins
            Avatar
*
Musik:*

Lasse ich mir noch etwas einfallen. Habe genug hier .

*Folgende Merkmale würde ich vergleichen:*

- Soundqualität
- Einstellmöglichkeiten
- Tragekomfort
- Vergleich "reales" 5.1 mit Dolby Headphone (simuliertes 5.1) der Xonar und dem Steelseries  Headset
- Mikrofon
- Qualität der Verarbeitung
- Kabellänge
- sonstiges Besonderheiten

Für die Fotos steht mir eine Panasonic Lumix 7MP zur Verfügung

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für euch einen Test schreiben dürfte.

Gruß Roman


----------



## Ahab (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hab ich schon  Ist nur leider inner RMA, wegen kaputtem mic... x(


----------



## Grilgan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest von einem der vier Headsets "Steelseries 7H".

Erstmal etwas zu meiner Person: Ich bin Schüler eines Berliner  Gymnasiums und sehr informatikinterssiert. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich  hier im Forum mein Tagebuch geführt, in dem ich mir meinen ersten Dektop  PC gebaut habe. Ich bin seit ungefähr einem Jahr in diesem Forum aktiv  und habe in dieser Zeit auch schon viele Beiträge verfasst und viele  Lesertests gelesen, des weiteren bin ich zur Zeit dabei, meinen ersten Lesertest für dieses Forum zu schreiben. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, ein zweites Mal einen Lesertest machen zu dürfen. Meinen ersten Lesertest habe ich nun fertiggestellt, hier die Verlinkung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../123507-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h-grilgan.html

Ich denke, ich bin der Aufgabe eines Lesertestes auch ein zweites Mal gewachsen. Bei meinem ersten Lesertest habe ich sehr viele Bilder gemacht,90 hochgeladene Bilder für einen Test einer Maus empfinde ich für mehr als ausreichend. Außerdem sind alle Bilder von sehr guter Qualität, da ich diese mit einer Canon EOS 450D mache, einer sehr guten Spiegelreflexkamera. Außerdem habe ich auch schon in meinem Tagebuch eine durchgehend positive Rückmeldung zu meinen Texten und Bildern erhalten.

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Fatality Creative Headset. Dieses hat nicht den besten Sound, aber wäre durchaus ein würdiger Gegner. Ich werde das Headset in den 3 wichtigsten Bereichen eines Headsets testen: In Spielen, in Filmen und bei Musik. Als Spiel werde ich Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 spielen. Bei diesem Spiel kann man sehr viel hören, hat man ein gutes Headset, ist man anderen Spielern wirklich sehr weit voraus. Der Sound in Modern Warfare 2 ist wirklich sehr wichtig. Außerdem werde ich neben dem Spielen auch noch über einen privaten Teamspeak3-Server mit meinen Clankameraden reden, sodass diese das Mikrofon beurteilen können und ich den Ton von Stimmen. Zu den Filmen möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich Filme in niedriger Qualität, in mittlerer Qualität (DVD) und in sehr hoher Qualität (Blu-Ray) sehen werde, und so den Ton des Headsets sehr gut beurteilen kann. Ich denke, zur Musik muss ich nichts sagen, nur soviel, dass ich sowohl mp3 von der Festplatte, als auch direkt von der CD hören werde.

Da ich, wie Sie anhand meines obrigen Textes wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt haben, ein sehr aktiver Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Spieler im Clan bin, werde ich das Headset teilweise stundenlang benutzen und so das Headset vollkommen austesten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte sie überzeugen.
Gruß,
Grilgan


----------



## Batas (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der "Steelseries 7H"-Headsets.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin Schüler eines bayrischen Gymnasiums, also sollte meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik auf einem sehr hohem Niveau sein, was mir auch schon von mehreren Seiten bestätigt wurde.

Auch höre ich sehr gerne qualitativ hochwertige Musik, schaue gerne BluRay-Filme und spiele sehr häufig CSS-Clanwars. Dabei ist das Richtungshören das A und O.

Mein Vater ist ein "HighEnd"-Freak mit extrem guten Ohren, die sogar hören, wenn ich ihm einen Lautsprecher um 2° verdrehe.
Er besitzt ausserdem eine CD-Sammlung mit mehr als 1300 CDs/SACDs und eine LP-Sammlung mit geschätzten 300 LPs.

*Hardware:*

Für Fotos hätte ich eine Canon EOS 300D.

*Als Vergleichs-Headset/-Kopfhörer hätte ich:*


Speadlink Medusa Home Edition
Sennheiser PC 151
Sennheiser CX 300 II
Sennheiser IE 8
AKG K1000

*Als Vergleichs-Lautsprecher:*

5.1-Set von Canton mit Panasonic SA-XR10
5.1- Set bestehend aus 5 x Gaithein RL 906 und einem Gaithein Subwoofer mit Denon AVP-A1HD (Reciever) und Denon DBP-4010UD(Multiformat-Player).

*Verwendete Hardware:*


Onboard-Sounkarte mit HDMI-Ausgang meines Laptops
PCI Express X-Fi Xtreme Audio in meinem Desktop-PC
Panasonic SA-XR10 (Reciever)
Denon AVP-A1HD (Reciever) 
Denon DBP-4010UD (Blu-Ray-Player) 

*Verwendete Programme, Spiele, CDs und Blu-Rays:*

*Programme:*


Skype
Teamspeak 3
1&1-Softphone
Cyberlink Power-DVD 10 Ultra

*Spiele:*


Counter Strike Source
Call of Duty 4 und 6

*CDs:*

Ich denke Klassik und Pop/Rock von der SACD.
Was ich an CDs verwende, müsste ich mir überlegen.

*Blu-Rays:*


Avatar
Linkin Park: Road to Revolution - Live at Milton Keys
Michael Jackson: This is it
The Nordic Sound - 2L audiophile reference recordings (Blu-Ray-Audio; wurde 2008 für den Grammy als "Best Surround Sound Album" nominiert.)
Herr der Ringe 1-3

*Testbereiche:*


Richtungshören in CSS
Voipen über Skype, 1&1-Softphone und Teamspeak 3.
Tragekomfort in CSS (<6h am Stück)
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
Vergleich von Stereo, Dolby Sourround und simuliertem Dolby Sourround
Verarbeitungsqualität
Ausstattung (Kabellänge und Zubehör)
Headset für Liebhaber hochwertiger/ audiophiler Musik ?
Klang eines Blu-Ray-Filmes (Bass, Höhen und Tiefen)
Vergleich mit einem aus hochwertigen Studioboxen bestehendem 5.1-Setups
Vergleich mit HighEnd Kopfhörer bzw InEar-Kopfhörer
Edit: Bilder eingefügt:


Denon AVP-A1HD (Reciever) (Leider mit Blitz, da ich sie nicht ausbauen wollte)
Denon DBP-4010UD (Blu-Ray-Player)
Beispielbild


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Durch langjährige Computererfahrung, angefangen bei der "Brotkiste" C64 bis zu Rechnern der aktuellsten Bauart, habe ich in meinen nun 32 Lebensjahren einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können.

Das Headset wird sich bei mir mit dem etwas älteren, aber meiner Meinung nach sehr guten, Sharkoon Majestics 5.1 (Rev 1) und ein paar anderen Headsets, u.a. von Creative und Logitech, messen können.

Einen ordentlichen Testbericht, der neben Kriterien wie Mikrofonempfindlichkeit, Kapselung der Ohrhörer und Ortbarkeit von Tönen im (online)Spiel unter anderem auch die etwas subjektiveren Eindrücke wie Klang und Tragekomfort umfasst, zu verfassen ist für mich auch keine große Aufgabe. 

Hardware um ansprechende Bilder zu erzeugen ist selbstverständlich auch vorhanden.

Als Software kommen div. Spiele ebenso wie Teamspeak 2 / 3 und Dragon NaturalySpeaking zum Einsatz.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Swen


----------



## Majestic-12 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo PCGH - Team,

hiermit würde auch ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Die gestellten Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich auch. 
Zum Vergleich würde ich als normale Kopfhörer den AKG K530 LTD sowie den KOSS UR 30 nutzen. 
Das Headset würde ich auch mit einem no Name Headset sowie einem Logitech vergleichen.

Ich würde das Headset mit verschiedenen Spielen wie z.B. Borderlands und Call of Duty testen.

Ebenso würde ich Programme wie Teamspeak und Skype nutzen.

Als Soundkarte steht mir eine Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer zur Verfügung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte überzeugen und freue mich auf eine Antwort!

MFG Majestic-12


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest mit einem "Steelseries 7H" Headset.

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und besuche eine Realschule in München und mache dieses Jahr meinen Abschluss.
Natürlich bin ich der deutschen Sprache gewachsen, und bin in der Lage gute Bilder zu machen.
Dabei steht mir eine Canon G9 und eine selbst gebaute Foto Box zur Verfügung.
Es ist zwar mein erster Leser-test aber ich denke, dass ich der Aufgabe auf jeden Fall gewachsen bin und einiges an Erfahrung habe rund um den PC.

Zur Zeit benutzte ich ein billiges Headset von Logitech, dass meinen Ansprüchen leider nicht gewachsen ist. Die Sound-qualität ist schlecht und es ist für mich als Brillenträger sehr unbequem. Ich spiele nun seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues und zugleich hochwertiges Headset zu kaufen, jedoch ist mir das Preisniveau um einiges zu hoch. So möchte ich die Möglichkeit nutzen und einen Leser-test zu schreiben.

Nun zum Testablauf:


*-Einleitung*
Danksagung an PCGH u. Steelseries
Einführung auf den Lesertest

*-Technische Daten *
Spezifikationen von Steelseries

*-Verpackung*
Qualität und optische Gestaltung
Lieferumfang

*-Das Gerät*
Optische Gestaltung
Features 
Anschluss

*-optischer Eindruck*
Material Anmutung
Verarbeitung

*-Eindruck der Sound/Mikrofon-qualität*
in Spielen (Arma2, HL2, CSS und in Drit2)
in Chat-programmen (Steam, Skype)
beim Abspielen von Musik(ich lege sehr großen Wert auf gute Höhen und auf intensiven Bass)

*-Vorstellen/Test des Konkurrenten*
Logitech Stereo Headset H110
Kabellänge
besondere Funktionen
Sound/Mikrofon-qualität
Spieletauglichkeit

*-Verwendete Hardware*
Onboard Soundchip von Realtek
Auzentech X-Raider 7.1

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählt. 

Gruß
hirschi

Im Anhang findet ihr ein Beispiel Foto


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest dieses Headsets bewerben.

Momentan spiele ich Online Games mit meinen iPod Kopfhörern mit integrierten Mic.
aber leider bietet das nur mäßige Soundqualität und das Micro ist nicht wirklich für TS geeignet,
ebenfalls Skype ich oft und lange bei Spielen in denen ich keine TS Server kenne,
das ist z.B Battlefield Heroes, andere Spiele bei denen ein paar gute Kopfhörer sowie ein glasklares Micro von Vorteil bei mir wären z.B Medal of Honor (2010), TDU 2 (Beta) und Starcraft 2.
Das sind meine Bevorzugten Spiele bei denen ich ein gutes Headset brauche,
gerade in den 3 Shootern sind mir präzise und klare Klänge sehr wichtig, da man so
den entscheidenen Vorteil im Game hat und der Sound das Spielerlebniss wirklich hebt.
Wenn ich mit Lautsprechern spiele, dann mit ein paar Bose 2.0 Boxen die einen sehr guten
Klang haben, aber leider muss mein Vater neben an konferrieren und so muss ich mit den schon
genannten Apple Kopfhörern spielen die leider scheppern.

Für Filme und Videos nutze ich einen Kopfhörer von Sony mit Noise Cancelling,
dieser bietet glasklaren Klang, aber es ist sehr störend immer von Filmen zu Spielen
die Kopfhörer zu wechseln. Ich denke, dass das Headset von Steelseries die beiden Funktionen
Kopfhörer und Mircro gut in einem Gerät zusammenfassen kann, doch ich würde mich lieber selber davon überzeugen können ob da stimmt und der Klang wirklich gleich gut/besser als bei den 200€(!) Kopfhörern von Sony ist.

Einen Ausführlichen Test samt Bildern, die von einer Panasonic Fz 38 geknipst werden, im Pcgameshardwareforum zu veröffentlichen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen das Headset testen zu dürfen.
*mfg Wa1lock*


----------



## kenny1377 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo,

auch ich bewerbe mich an dieser Stelle, um den Lesertest.

Ich besitze derzeit ein Medusa 5.1 NX und würde es gern mit anderen vergleichen. Da ich über mehrere PC´s verfüge und diese als Musikanlage, MediaCenter und Spielmaschine dienen, würde ich das Headset in allen Belangen testen.

Ob Tragekomfort oder Klangqualität, alles sollte stimmig sein.
Ich spiele viel Online und nutze diverse Teamspeak - Clients. Zudem höre ich am PC viel Musik.
Zum Einsatz kämen eine x-fi xtreme Gamer und eine xtreme Musik von Creative.

Liebe Grüße
Steve


----------



## Byrne (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Hallo PCGH-Team!
Ich bewerbe mich mal spontan zu einem Lesertest, weil ich dies bisher noch nicht gemacht habe und nun auch mal in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen sammeln möchte. Ich setze mich momentan viel mit der Audiowelt (Aufnahme bei Kollegen, Musikbearbeitung) auseinander. Ich würde das Headset ausgiebig testen, auch um zu gucken wie es sich für den Endverkäufer lohnt. Das Spektrum wird da so zwischen PC und Konsolenwelt schweifen 
Vielleicht habe ich Glück, und kann schon bald meinen ersten Lesertest hier schreiben.

Freundliche Grüße aus dem hohen Norden,

Byrne


----------



## JC88 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest mit einem "Steelseries 7H" Headset.

Ich habe bis vor kurzem das Plantronics Gamecom 777 Headset genutzt. Seit neustem habe ich noch das Logitech G35 zur Verfügung. Welche beide als Vergleich genutzt werden können, zudem stelle ich beim Thema Surroundsound das Logitech X540 per Soundkarte gegenüber.

Fotos werde ich dann per Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ38 und Stativ machen. 

Den Test würde ich wie folgt aufbauen:


-Einleitung


-Technische Daten 
Spezifikationen von Steelseries

-Verpackung
Optik, Lieferumfang, Informationen von Aussen ersichtlich

-Das Gerät
Optik
Verarbeitung
Features
Anschluss
Bedienerfreundlichkeit

-Soundeindruck/ -qualität
beim Spielen
im Chat
beim Musik hören

-Mikrofonqualität
spätere Wiedergabe und Beurteilung 

alles jeweils im Vergleich zu den schon vorhandenen Headsets und dem Logitech X540.

-Verwendete Hardware
Onboard Sound
Asus Xonar DX


Das erstmal dazu, kann man natürlich noch umstellen/ändern wenn es bestimmte Wünsche oder Anregungen gibt.


Allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück! 

Grüße,
JC88


----------



## grizzly68 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier Headseats von Steelseries*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Steelseries 7H.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, komme aus Mannheim und studiere Informatik an der Ruprecht-Karls-Universität Heidelberg.

Ich bin besonders gut für diesen Test geeignet, da ich durch meine bisher 8-jährige eSport Erfahrung und dem damit verbundenen Hardewareverschleiß eine große Anzahl von Headsets mein Eigen nennen durfte. Die Preisspanne zog sich dabei von kleineren Low-Budget-Headsets bis hin zu High End Produkten.

Mein Interesse an Soft- und Hardware kann ich in meinem Studium zum Bachelor der Informatik voll ausleben.

Das verfassen von Testberichten fällt mir leicht und macht mir zugleich viel spaß. Besonders gut dabei gefällt mir anderen Usern mit meiner Meinung und dem Vergleichswissen das ich habe ihnen bei ihrer Kaufentscheidung helfen zu können. 
Deshalb fing ich, vor Rund  1 1/2 Jahren, an Testberichte für dooyoo, einer großen Online Kaufberatungs Seite, zu schreiben. Die Berichte hatten ausschließlich computerspezifische Produkte im Augenmerk und wurden allesamt gut mit "Sehr Gut" Bewertet und als hilfreich Empfunden. Gerne Teile ich Ihnen meinen dortigen Usernamen mit um Ihnen die Möglichkeit zu geben sich von der Qualität dieser Berichte selbst zu überzeugen.

Mein Vater ist Hobbyfotograf und könnte mir sicherlich eine seiner Spiegelreflexkameras für aussagekräftige und gute Fotos zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich verfüge über die notwendige Soft- und Hardware um das Headset ausgiebig Testen zu können.
Eine High End Soundkarte von Creative mit Zahlreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten ist optimal geeignet um das Headset auf Herz und Nieren zu Testen.
Den Klang der verbauten Lautsprecher würde bei der Wiedergabe von Musik in guter Bitrate, dem Abspielen von Blu Ray Filmen, einigen beliebten Computer Spielen (wie Counter-Strike / Counter-Strike: Source, StarCraft II, Call Of Duty 4, Quake Live uvm.), speziellen Soundtests (Höhen- bzw Basstests) und anderem getestet und bewertet werden.

Zudem bin ich ein großer Fan der Steelseries Produkte. Neben der Steelseries 7G Tastatur und  der Steelseries Xai Mouse verfüge ich über mehrere Mousepads der selben Marke.

All dies macht mich zu einem zuverlässigen und guten Tester der mit Freude an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christopher Jung


----------



## Grunert (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,
auch ich möchte gerne einen der vier Lesertests über das Steelseries H7 durchführen.

Von meinem teuren Hifi-System habe ich letztes Jahr bereits in Form eines Lesertests berichtet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...1210-mkii-ka-5010-klassische-quadrofonie.html

Ich stelle mir für den Test einen Vergleich zu eben diesem hochwertigen Soundsystem, meinem aktuellen günstigen Wavemaster Headset und meinem ehemaligen Medusa 5.1 der ersten Generation vor. (Wobei ich letzteres vor 2 Jahren wieder in bare Münze umgewandelt habe.)

Außerdem würde ich zusätzlich zu hochauflösende Detailfotos, auch ein HD-Video vom Zusammenbau dieses modularen Headsets machen.
(Canon EOS 550D + Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 + Profistativ darf ich mein Eigen nennen)

Zum Schluss wünsche ich allen Lessern und Redakteuren ein schönes Halloween und verbleibe,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
M. Grunert


----------



## kpvonnichts (31. Oktober 2010)

N´abend PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest eines Steelseries 7H bewerben, aber erstmal etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich besuche ein Bielefelder Gymnasium in der 11. Klasse. Zur "IT- Sparte" bin ich durch mein Betriebspraktikum gekommen, welches ich in einem kleinen Computerladen gemacht habe.
In meiner Freizeit schraube ich viel an meinem PC (oder denen von Bekannten) herum, außerdem bin ich in mehreren Computerforen unterwegs, wodurch ich meine Leidenschaft zur Hardware voll ausleben und meinen Horizont ständig erweitern kann; also sollte das Anschließen des Headsets und die Installation der Software kein Problem darstellen. Ich bin natürlich auch in der Lage, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.

Leider ist es für mich durch meine doch etwas größeren Ohren und aufgrund meiner Brille nicht einfach, ein gutes Headset zu finden, das ich dann auch mal die ganze Nacht durchgängig tragen kann. Meine AKG K512 erfüllen diesen Zweck ganz gut, obwohl ich bei denen nicht wirklich von den tieferen Tönen überzeugt bin; die kann ich auch neben meinem Tischmikrofon und einem Noname-Headset (das fürchterlich auf den Ohren drückt) als Vergleichsmodell benutzen.

Außerdem ist es sicher kein Problem, auf einer LAN mal andere Headsets zum ausprobieren aufzusetzen. Da ich oft auf LAN-Partys bin, wird das Headset dann im Testzeitraum auch an viele verschiedene PCs angeschlossen, um es an verschiedenen Soundkarten zu testen. Mit dem guten Stück würde ich das stundenlange Skypen und Zocken im Team ausführlich testen.

Natürlich werde ich nach Möglichkeit die Meinungen anderer Spieler zu dem Headset einholen und in den Testbericht mit einfließen lassen. Auch auf die Klangqualität in HD-Filmen und am Fernseher sowie an Spielkonsolen würde ich ausführlich testen.
Mein Musikgeschmack deckt ein ganz schön breites Spektrum ab: von Hardrock über Popmusik bis hin zu Reggae höre ich alles, was mir gefällt. Hierbei ist mir ein sehr guter Klang mit definierten Bässen und klaren Höhen wichtig. Dementsprechend habe ich eine recht große und sehr qualitative Musiksammlung auf meinem PC.

Als Testspiele stehen mit mehrere gute und aktuelle Titel zur Verfügung, darunter auch viele Shooter und Rollenspiele, die Richtungshören erfordern und damit den 5.1-(bzw. den virtuellen 7.1)- Klang des Headsets ausreizen würde sowie einige gute Strategiespiele. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Sämtliche Call of Duty- Titel
Drakensang
Metro 2033
Crysis
Sämtliche Stronghold-Spiele 
Gothic 4
Need for Speed: mehrere Titel
uvm.
Das Mikrofon und die Wiedergabequalität von menschlichen Stimmen wird durch TS2, TS3 und Skype auf verschiedenen Einstellungen und bei mehreren Stunden Spaß mit den oben genannten Spielen getestet.

Das Verfassen des Testberichtes in sehr gut lesbarer Form sollte für mich absolut kein Problem darstellen, da ich in unserer Lokalzeitung als freier Mitarbeiter Artikel schreibe.

Falls Sie sich dazu entscheiden, mich als Tester für eines der Headsets auszuwählen, würde ich einen gut strukturierten und umfassenden Test schreiben, in den alle oben genannten Punkte mit einfließen. Ich erkläre mich hiermit mit den im ersten Post genannten Bedingungen einverstanden und hoffe darauf, dass die Wahl auf mich fällt.


----------



## benmar007 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

als IT-Student bin ich in der Lage kontrastreiche und zielstrebige Texte zu verfassen, die vom Technikbegeisterten wie auch Hobby-PC-Nutzer problemlos verstanden werden können. In den letzten Jahren habe ich einige verschiedene Headsets getestet und bin mit keinem so richtig zufrieden gewesen. Hat der Sound gestimmt, war das Gewicht zu hoch, war der Komfort gut, hakte es am Preis-Leistungsverhältnis oder an der Gesamtverarbeitungsqualität. 

Derzeit, benutzt ich ein Sennheiser PC151, welches mein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 USB ersetzt, das leider ein Problem mit den Lötverbindungen in der Kabelbedienung hatte.

_Zum Test stehen mir der Onboardsound meines Notebooks Samsung R560 Madril, sowie der Onboardsound meines Desktopsystems XFX780i SLI und eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium zur Verfügung._

*Headsets / Soundsystem zum Vergleich:*

-Sennheiser PC 151
-Speedlink Medusa 5.1
-Philips 5.1 Soundsystem
-Logitech Soundsystem

*Getestet werden von mir:*

-Funktionalität (Installation,Treiber)
-Soundqualität (Hörbereich und Verzerrung)
-Verarbeitung  (Kabellänge, Optik usw.)
-Tragekomfort (sehr wichtig)
-Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
-Fazit

*Test Testparcour des Headset wird sein:*

-Games:
 *Battlefield Bad Company 2
 *Call of Duty MW2 / Black OPS(wenn erschienen)
 *Mafia 2
 *Medal of Hornor 2010 (gewaltige und realistische Soundumsetzung die das Headset gut auslasten wird)

-Filme:
 *verschiedene, von Action bis Fantasy-Filme

-Musik:
 *alles

-Software:
 *Teamspeak 2/3
 *Skype
 *InGame VOIPs
 *PC-Oszilloscop Scope V1.32 (um verschiedene Frequenzsweeps abzuspielen) 
 *Testsoftware um die 7.1 Soundqualität zu beurteilen

Um Fotos in hoher Qualität zu erstellen, steht mir eine *Canon SX10is* zur Verfügung. 

Mit diesem Testbericht möchte ich meine umfangreichen Hardwarekenntnisse anwenden, um den vielen Lesern der PCGH zu zeigen, ob dieses Headset eine gute Investition ist.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen in der Auswahl der Tester berücksichtigt zu werden und bin mir sicher einen guten Testbericht abzuliefern.

Grüße Ben


----------



## tolga9009 (1. November 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

Headsets und Kopfhörer stellen seit meinem Einstieg in die Computerwelt ein ernsthaftes Problem dar. Bis jetzt hatte ich über ein halbes Dutzend Headsets gehabt, alle in der Preisklasse von 20€ - 80€ und noch nie war ich 100% zufrieden. Entweder schmerzt es an den Ohren, die Soundqualität stimmt nicht oder es mangelt an Verarbeitungsqualität.

Das teuerste Headset, das ich je gekauft habe, ist das SteelSeries Siberia USB v1, welches ich immernoch im Einsatz habe. Störend bei diesem Modell ist bei längerem Tragen die Ergonomie und auf jeden Fall das Mikrofon, welches nicht direkt am Headset angeschlossen ist, sondern auf dem Tisch rumfliegt. Über die Soundqualität kann ich allerdings nicht viel meckern; selbstverständlich für diese Preisklasse und SteelSeries stellt es die momentane Messlatte dar. Und genau auf diesen Punkt möchte ich beim Test nicht besonders drauf eingehen, da mir einfach das Equipment fehlt, um für den Leser das Soundgefühl objektiv zu vermitteln. Mehr als subjektive Vergleiche zu beliebten, mir zur Verfügung stehenden Kopfhörern (außer dem Siberia noch einige In-Ears und ein 30€ Trust Headset) lässt sich in dem Bereich nicht viel machen.

Meinen Fokus würde ich besonders auf die Ergonomie, Raumdarstellung (Stichwort "Virtual 7.1 Surround") und Verarbeitungsqualität richten. Neben gutem Sound ist es mir auch wichtig, dass das Produkt zuverlässig und lange seinen Dienst leistet, was z.B. bei meiner alten Meduse nicht der Fall war (rauschen aus dem "Center", Kabelbruch nach 6 Monaten).

Allerdings ist es mir auch klar, dass man für ~90€ nicht alles haben kann. Die volle Bandbreite ist mit dem SteelSeries 7H in Sachen Preisgestaltung noch lange nicht erreicht; das würde ich bei meinem Fazit mit berücksichtigen. Der erste Eindruck vom 7H ist aber deutlich positiv, ich würde mich freuen, mit dem Ding mal meine Ohren zu wärmen (HD5870 legt unter Last aber schon gut vor!).

Viele Grüße,
Tolga Cakir

Mein Lesertest über die Killer 2100: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...lesertest-bigfoot-networks-killer-2100-a.html


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. November 2010)

Hallöchen ich würde mich auch gerne als Lesertester Bewerben, da gerade Steelsieres Headsets meine Lieblinge sind 

habe 5 Jahre lang das Siberia V1 benutzt (damals hieß die Firma ja noch Icemat Audio) und bin vor einigen Monaten auf das V2 umgestiegen

der Vergleich zu anderen Steelseries Headsets würde mich auch sehr Interessieren da mir die Wahl damals auch sehr schwer fiel, klar war nur es wird wieder ein Steelseries


----------



## Plinius (2. November 2010)

Ich habe ein hervorragendes Gehör und bin sehr sensibel für die Qualität von Musik und Sprachwidergabe.

Ich habe auch einen großen Kopf (inklusive großer Ohren), was bisher oftmals zu Problemen mit (auch hochwertigen) Headsets geführt hat, weswegen es mich bereits aus persönlichem Interesse begeistern würde dieses Steelseries Headset zu testen.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich auch schon das Steelseries Syberia Neckband Headset genutzt, das einen moderaten Klang hatte, aber das Mikrofon und der Tragekomfort war zum vergessen.

Ich verfüge über keine besondere Soundhardware (ich nutze die Soundkarte meines Asus P6T Mainboards), wie vermutlich der Mainstream der Interessierten - was den Test eines solchen Headsets an einer Onboard Soundkarte für die Leserschaft durchaus interessant machen könnte.

Testen würde ich das Headset auf sehr praktikable Weise:

*Spiele*:
CoD: MW2/Black Ops
- Hier kommt es darauf an sehr feinfühlig hören zu können. Es ist weniger wichtig einen Mehrkanalton, wie zb. beim G35 zu haben, sondern, dass das Headset den Ton möglichst treu widergibt und somit Feinheiten wie entfernte Fußschritte rausgehört werden können.

Herr der Ringe Online
- Hier wird vor allem der Tragekomfort getestet: von der kurzen halbstündigen Session, bis zur mehrstündigen Abendunterhaltung. Das Steelseries Syberia zum Beispiel hat bereits nach guten 15 Minuten gedrückt, ich bin gespannt wie sich das 7H anfühlt.

Dirt 2
Der Motorenklang in diesem Spiel ist echt klasse und die Soundeffekte für die Fahrbahn sind eine Freude, allerdings habe ich hier auch schon sehr viele schwarze Schafe unter den Headsets erlebt, die wenig überzeugt haben.

*Musik:*
Von Mozart bis The Prodigy werde ich die Genres ausprobieren und testen wo sich das 7H eine Blöse geben könnte. Gerade bei Musik bin ich pingelig, denn wenn hier die Klangfarbe oder das Spektrum nicht schön widergegeben wird oder gar die Höhen und Tiefen nicht sitzen oder der Bass viel zu penetrant ist, dann gebe ich ein Headset schon einmal zurück.

Die Musik die ich mir anhöre, werde ich sowohl über Itunes am PC hören und unterwegs am Ipod.
Die Musikqualität wird hier vorwiegend mp3 sein (zwischen 128 und 256kbit).

*Voice-Chat:*
TS3 und Skype sind meine Testprogramme, andhand derer ich feststellen möchte, wie gut die Sprachqualität widergegeben wird und vor allem wie gut ich verstanden werde.

*Sprachqualität:*
Neben TS3 und Skype werde ich Audacity dafür nutzen.

Ich werde ebenfalls die Qualität der einzelnen Bestandteile strapazieren, sprich das Headset wie vorgesehen zerlegen und zum Beispiel zu Freunden mitnehmen, retour etc. und schauen, ob die Qualität auch nach öfterem Auseinandernehmen und Zusammenbauen den hohen Preis rechtfertigt.

Allgemein werde ich zum Qualitätsvergleich das G35 dem 7H gegenüberstellen, da sie sich in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse befinden und das G35 es vormacht, Headsets auch für große Köpfe angenehm tragbar zu machen.

Ich freue mich eventuell das 7H testen zu dürfen!


----------



## Suffkopp (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich gern für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde gern das Steelseries 7H im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen (Roccat Kave) und meinem alten Headset (Speedlink Medusa 5.1) in Kriterien testen denen ich in meinem normalen Alltag begegne.
Wichtig sind dabei natürlich Qualität des Sounds (vorallem in Spielen, Filmen und Musik), der Komfort (vorallem bei langer Tragezeit) und natürlich die Ortung des Sounds im dreidimensionalen Raum, natürlich würde ich auch Kriterien einbeziehen, die sich während des Test ergeben.

Testen würde ich dieses Headset mit dem auf meinem Asus Crosshair IV Formula verbauten onBoard-Sound mit diversen Filmen und Spielen. Die Klangqualität bei Musikwiedergabe werde ich natürlich auch mit einbeziehen.

Bilder werde ich natürlich auch gute machen können, auch wenn ich nur eine einfache Digicam habe, die ich nutzen kann.

Nun noch etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, habe dieses Jahr mein Abitur gemacht und mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. Diesen Beruf habe ich aus dem Grund gewählt, dass ich ein anspruchsvolles Berufsbild gesucht habe, in dem ich auch viel mit Hardware arbeiten kann, da ich dies schon gern in meiner Freizeit getan habe, bzw. noch immer tue.
Mit 14 Jahren habe ich angefangen aktiv Counter-Strike zu spielen und mittlerweile spiele ich einfach alles mögliche aus Gründen des Spaßes und der Unterhaltung. Als großer Fan von atmosphärischer Darstellung ist für mich natürlich auch der Sound etwas wichtiges. Und seit meinem ersten guten Headset bin ich dann auch vollend zu einer "Sound-Hure" verkommen.

Ich schreibe seit fast 2 Jahren ab und zu kleiner Artikel. Angefangen habe ich mit einer Kolumne auf terrorzocker.de und einigen kleineren Einträgen im Blog auf pcaction.de. Mitlerweile schreibe ich mit einigen Freunden regelmäßig in meinem Blog (nerdkopp.de). Ich sollte dazu noch erwähnen, dass es für mich sicherlich eine gute Übung wäre einen ernsthaften Test zu schreiben, schließlich geht es bei meinem Geschriebenem eher selten darum.

Ich hoffe, dass ich sie mit diesem kleinen Text von mir überzeugen konnte.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Creatorofattitude (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin eher der Mainstream Nutzer, der nur ein Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset benutzt.
Ich bin gut geeignet um den Tragekomfort zu testen, da ich Segelohren habe. Meine Frau ist im Schichtdienst tätig,deshalb bin ich sehr auf ein Headset angewiesen, sonst würde ich ständig ihren Schlaf unterbrechen. Mein Headset nutze ich am meisten zum Spielen von Starcraft 2 (Teamspiele) und Css.
Natürlich habe ich auch andere Spiele, die ich zum testen verwenden könnte.
Eine Soundkarte besitze ich nicht, da mein ehemaliger Professor die Meinung vertritt, dass eine interne Soundkarte es nicht vermag Soundenthusiasten zufrieden zu stellen. Ich greife auf einen 
onboard Chip zurück.
An der Aufgabe Fotos zu erstellen wird hier wohl niemand scheitern.
Ich fühle mich schon als Pc Nerd, aber die anderen Bewerber wirken professioneller als ich. Falls gewünscht könnte ich das Headset aus einer "normaleren" Sicht beurteilen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Overclocker06 (2. November 2010)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den beschriebenen Lesertest eines _Steelseries 7H_ Headsets bewerben. In dem von mir verfassten Testbericht werde ich neben den obligatorischen Aspekten wie Klangqualität, Tragekomfort und Mirkofonqualität auch ausführlich auf Punkte wie die Verarbeitung, das Design und den Lieferumfang eingehen.
Beweisen muss sich das *7H* dabei in verschiedenen Spielen wie _Mafia II, Fallout:New Vegas, Risen_ oder auch _Anno 1404_, um nur ein paar wenige zu nennen. Dort wird es in den Shootern und Rollenspielen vorallem darauf ankommen, ein Mittendrin-Gefühl zu erzeugen und es dem Spieler zu ermöglichen die Position der Gegner möglichst präzise zu bestimmen.

Anhand von Songs aus den verschiedensten Genres wird sich das Gaming-Headset der Aufgabe stellen müssen, dem hohen Anspruch eines Musikhörers gerecht zu werden und einen ausgewogenen, klaren und detailreichen Klang zu liefern.

Um die Heimkinotauglichkeit zu testen werden aktuelle Bluray-Filme wie etwa _Avatar_ herangezogen.

Viele Anwender möchten beim Film- oder Musikgenuss gerne ihre Ruhe haben und nicht von Umgebungsgeräuschen gestört werden. Auch in dieser Disziplin werde ich dem *Steelseries 7H* gehörig auf den Zahn bzw. die Membran fühlen. Unter anderem muss es zeigen, dass es auch bei hoher Umgebungslautstärke eine sehr gute Isolation bietet um zum Beispiel als Monitorkopfhörer für einen DJ wie mich in Frage zu kommen.

Das Mikrofon wird mit Anwendungen wie _Skype_ getestet und es wird sich zeigen inwieweit Störgeräusche wie Atmung oder Wind ausgefiltert werden und inwiefern sich eine Veränderung des Abstands von Mikrofon zum Mund negativ auf die Sprachqualität auswirkt.

In Sachen Klangqualität der Kopfhörer muss sich der Proband einem Sennheiser HD530 Kopfhörer, einem Teufel Motiv 2 sowie 2 Nubert nuLine 30 Kompaktboxen stellen.
Das Mikrofon wird sich in Konkurrenz zu einem Standardheadset von Philips und dem integrierten Mikrofon eines MacBook Pro sehen.

Als Testumgebung steht ein Windows 7 Spiele-PC inklusive einer _Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer_ und Onboard-Sound zur Verfügung. Außerdem wird ein _MacBook Pro_ sowie ein _Harman/Kardon AVR235_ verwendet um das Headset mit ausreichend Tonmaterial zu versorgen. Desweiteren müsste sich das Headset aus dem Hause *Steelseries* einem DJ-Einsatz stellen womit gleichzeitig Aspekte wie Transportfähigkeit, Sprachqualität und Abschirmung genaustens unter die Lupe genommen werden können.
Der Text wird mit Hilfe von Bildern als auch von Videos attraktiv gestaltet werden um anderen Usern einen interessant zu lesenden Testbericht zu bieten. 
Hier nochmals eine kleine Liste der von mir untersuchten Punkte:

*Klang*:

- Detailreichtum
- Störgeräusche wie Kratzen
- Pegelfestigkeit
- Ausgewogenheit

*Mikrofon*:

- Rauschunterdrückung und Klarheit des Aufgenommenen
- Verständlichkeit der Sprache
- Unverfälschtheit der Aufnahmen

*Tragekomfort:*

- Verstellbarkeit und Positionierung des Mikros
- Anpressdruck
- Gewicht
- Polsterung
- Kabellänge
- Störungen durch Kabelberührung

*Sonstiges:*

- Design
- Lieferumfang
- Bedienung
- Transport

*Testumgebung:*

- Windows 7 (Creative X-Fi)
- Mac OS X (Intel HD Sound)
- Harman/Kardon AVR235

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einen Testbericht für PCGHX bzw. PCGH verfassen zu dürfen.

Gruß
Overclocker06​


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. November 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo PCGH-Team,[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Ich würde sehr gerne einen Lesertest für das SteelSeries 7H durchführen, da ich momentan einige Headsets teste um einen idealen Kandidaten für mich zu finden. Das 7H hatte ich dafür bereits im Auge. 
Die bisherigen Testobjekte waren: Creative Fatal1ty, AKG K530, Koss SB49, Sennheiser HD 595 und das Beyerdynamic DT 770M.
Als Testbasis dienen mein Gaming PC mit einer Xonar DX und mein HTPC mit einer Xonar Essence STX (modded OPAMPs), welche zusätzlich ein Magnat System an einem Marantz Verstärker befeuern. Der Vergleich findet also auch an einem guten Stereosystem statt.

Das Mikrofon wird mit der Qualität meines Standmikrofons und das meiner Webcam verglichen. Dabei gehe ich auf das Urteil von Testpersonen über Skype, sowie Testaufnahmen mit meinen Systemen ein.

Vielen Spielern, sowie auch mir, ist eine gute Geräuschisolierung wichtig. Also wird von mir getestet, wie Geräusche von außen und nach außen, auch bei hohen Lautstärken, isoliert werden. (Man will ja auch mal zocken, wenn die Freundin müde von Arbeit kommt und schon schlafen will )
Als Musiksamples müssen einige meiner Test-CDs für Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer herhalten. Große Orchester, Studioaufnahmen und geniale Bands aus den vielen Musikgenres (Scores, Klassik, Rock, Metal, Gothic, Medieval Rock, EBM, Alternative und Pop) wissen zu begeistern.

Auch diversen Blu-ray und anderen Filmaufnahmen muss sich gestellt werden. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Testsamples sind zum Beispiel: “Elephants Dream“, “Ninja Assassin“, “The Chronicles of Riddick“, “Resident Evil“, “SiIent Hill“ und “Ghost in the Shell“. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eine genaue Auswahl wird erst kurz vor dem Test stattfinden.

Raumklang ist sehr wichtig bei Spielen und Filmen um ein “mittendrin“-Gefühl zu erzeugen. Deshalb wird in dem Test auch ein Vergleich zwischen DolbyHeadphone und Stereo beinhaltet sein.
Metro 2033, Left 4 Dead, Gothic 1-3, Risen, Unreal Tournament 3, Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising, Cryostasis, Amnesia, CounterStrike sowie CounterStrike Source sind einige der verfügbaren Kandidaten für den Sound in Games. Nicht nur Schüsse müssen Wums machen, auch Schwerter müssen klirren. Besonders Rollenspiele in großen Städten wirken viel realistischer wenn die Stimmen von “überall“ kommen.

Qualitätsmerkmale wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Komfort und Handhabung werden natürlich auch mit berücksichtigt und ausführlich beschrieben.
Die Fotos werden von mir mit meiner kleinen, aber feinen Canon SX200 IS gemacht, da meine große Cam leider zur Reparatur ist. Dennoch ist die Kleine sehr gut für diesen Zweck.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Ich hoffe auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit [/FONT]


----------



## buzty (2. November 2010)

Auch ich bewerbe mich mal wieder für einen Lesertest!

Ich würde das Steelseries 7H gerne testen und sehen ob es mich genauso überzeugen kann wie mein Steelseries Siberia (V1). Vergleichen würde ich es außerdem noch mit einem Plantronics-Headset und Sennheiser-Kopfhörern (wenn gewünscht auch noch den WESC Oboe aber das ist wohl eine andere Zielgruppe  )

Wert legen würde ich auf einen guten Klang, sowohl in Spielen als auch bei Musik und in Filmen. Da es sich jedoch um ein Gaming-Headset handelt liegt der Schwerpunkt eindeutig auf Spielen und dort auf Shootern. Lassen sich Gegner vernünftig orten? Ist klar herauszuhören was mein Gegenüber für eine Waffe hat? Verstehen meine Mitspieler in Skype oder Teamspeak mich klar und deutlich? Auch ein Test an der Xbox360, in Spielen wie CoD:MW2 aber auch Rennspielen wie F1 2010 oder Forza 3, wäre möglich!

Weiterhin würde ich einen genauen Blick auf die Verarbeitung werfen. Ist sie ähnlich Überzeugend wie bei meinen anderen Steelseries-Produkten? Hält es auch "robustere" Behandlung aus? Oder muss man auf dem Weg zur nächsten Lan Angst haben dass ein Kabel bricht?

Würde mich sehr freuen diesen Test verfassen zu dürfen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. November 2010)

war zwar auch am überlegen mich zu bewerben, aber nachdem mein hd650 nun eingespielt ist und die oamps meiner neuen soundkarte langsam warm werden, werde ich es nicht gegen ein anders austauschen wollen, mein test wäre voreingenommen und solange keine mega überraschung wartet nicht angemessen


----------



## exa (3. November 2010)

Hallo PCGH, hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den lesertest bewerben.

Testen kann ich das Headset mit folgenden Anwendungen:

Counterstrike Source/1.6
Call of Duty 4

Skype
Teamspeak

PowerDVD mit Blu-Ray Unterstützung, welche natürlich auch zum Einsatz kommt

Vergleichen kann ich das Headset mit dem belibten Sennheiser PC350

Als Musikequipment kommt eine hochwertige Yamaha Kompaktanlage (Pianocraft) zum Einsatz.

Gute Fotos sind mit meiner bridgekamera möglich, und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auch einigermaßen


----------



## Daniel_M (3. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die teils sehr guten Bewerbungen. Wir werden die ausgewählten Lesertester voraussichtlich nächste Woche per Foren-Privatnachricht benachrichtigen.

Da ab sofort keine Bewerbungen mehr möglich sind, ist dieser Thread geschlosen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2010)

Die vier Lesertester stehen fest: Lesertester für 4 Headsets von Steelseries gesucht - Die Lesertester stehen fest! - lesertest, headset, steelseries


----------



## zcei (8. November 2010)

Ahh gratz an alle 

Namenmäßig sagen tut mir nur hirschi was  Viel Spaß beim testen


----------



## Batas (8. November 2010)

Dankeschön... 
Ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. November 2010)

Auch ein Dankeschön von mir 

THX zcei


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2010)

Glückwünsche an die Gewinner


----------



## kpvonnichts (8. November 2010)

Schade... 

Jedenfalls meinen Glückwunsch an die Tester!


----------



## Batas (9. November 2010)

Hat jemand von den anderen Testern schon eine Antwort auf seine PN bekommen ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. November 2010)

Nein! Wozu auch ich habe mich nur bedankt und meine Adresse angegeben.

Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Overclocker06 (9. November 2010)

Habe auch noch keine Antwort bekommen. Die Antwort klingelt glaube ich an der Tür und fährt ein gelbes Auto. =P


----------



## Batas (9. November 2010)

Ich dachte, dass wir noch sowas wie "Notiert und aufm Weg" bekommen. 

Overclocker06... Deine AW gefällt mir.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. November 2010)

Die Headsets sollten diese Woche bei euch eintreffen, mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Batas (9. November 2010)

Okay.
Ich melde mich, sobald es da ist...


----------



## Overclocker06 (11. November 2010)

Meins ist heute angekommen, dann mach ich mal an die Testerei.


----------



## Nils_ (12. November 2010)

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne als Tester für ein Headset 7H bewerben.
Ich bin Schüler am Humboldt Gymnasium Ulm.
Ich höre gerne Musik und würde das Headset 7H auch im Schulalltag testen.
Ich biete ihnen einen sachlich korrekten Testbericht mit professionelen Bildmaterial.
Ich würde mit großem Engagement mich diesem Auftrag widmen und würde mich über eine positive Antwort sehr freuen.

mfg Nils


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2010)

Bisschen spät oder?^^

Die Bewerbungen sind schon ausgewertet und die Tester sind schon am Testen


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. November 2010)

Meines ist heute auch gekommen.
Jetzt geht es an das Testen


----------



## Nils_ (13. November 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne andere Artickel testen


----------



## omega™ (6. Dezember 2010)

Hmm... keiner einen Test fertig?


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (7. Dezember 2010)

Das frag ich mich auch.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Testzeitraum wurde zum 12.12.10 verlängert.


----------



## omega™ (13. Dezember 2010)

So es scheinen ja schon einige Tests da zu sein, aber kann man bitte mal kurz hier bescheid geben, mit dem jeweiligen Link zu seinem Test.


----------



## Overclocker06 (13. Dezember 2010)

Einfach im Forum "Sound + Hifi" schauen, dort sind sie ziemlich weit oben.


----------



## Batas (13. Dezember 2010)

Meiner kommt nachher oder morgen auch. 
Die Formatierung hat mir nur einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. ^^

So da ist meiner:

[Lesertest] Steelseries 7H by Batas


----------

